# Thruxton 2007



## Chrish SRi (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are some of my first attempts at Shooting motorsport images.

I used my Canon 400D I had only got it 2 weeks before so was learning how to use it..


























#






















































































































Chips!!!!!!!!










and for Dadikool


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

What have you learned from taking them? Practice is really the only way forward - after understanding what you could do better next time.
Can you criticise them yourself? 

Bret


----------



## Chrish SRi (Mar 21, 2007)

I could work on panning smoother and also go for a better focus on the subject. I need to learn a lot more about how the aperture works and get my focusing right... 

And I need to work on my angles too :lol:

The Pictures for a first attempt I do feel are not bad. Some are out of focus (the second one especially, some are focusing on the wrong objects.

I also need to try and add some sense of speed and/or action in the shots not just try and capture them as frozen objects (I think I managed this in 7th one down when Menu's tyre blew out).

is there any pointers that you could swing my way?

C&C both constructive and Not are welcome.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

.....

prefocus and then take the shot. Either use MF or AF-lock. Focus on the track.

1/60 - 1/125 will give movement but still be fast enough up to a 135-150mm lens. 

Take more than one shot. Give the camera a chance to focus inbetween - like the ones with the RAC car in - the last but two - the focus is on the clydesdale car that's disappearing. Not good.

Is the fuzziness from focus or shake? Monopod! That would also help with your panning (see the post from Mike)


You might want to seriously consider shooting in RAW, as then you can jack up exposure within limits easily.

How long is the lens?

Bret


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

exif says 300mm - im guesing that's a F/5.6 at top end? not good for motorsport IMO holding you back - need better quality and faster glass! 

need to be on AI SERVO so continuous AF is deployed, also turn on continous shooting (dependant on your fps of course!)

highly doubt you need a monopod, gear isn't heavy enough - put it this way, i've never needed one 

pan more with the cars, track them all the time holding the shutter down

keep ISO low (100/200) unless light(and your dark lens at top end) forces you to go higher

drew


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

some nice pics there!keep practicing!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Try to keep your point of focus at teh same distance as your subject. 

As previously said, pre-focus on the tarmac at the point you want to photograph the car at. Then you can snap away. 

Buckas' point about continuous shooting is a good one too. The beauty of digital is that you can throw away the rubbish photos. Make use of it. You can bin 20 and keep the 1 good one.

I love the BTCC and can't wait for my annual trip to Snetterton. Thanks for Whetting the appetite.


----------



## Chrish SRi (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and advice guys. They are noted :grin:

I am looking at better lenses but am getting married in October so gonna have to wait a bit :lol:


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

If you can afford it, get your self a sigma 70-200 f2.8 lens. I use one for doing my motorsport shots. I use a 40D cannon. You could also look at a 2x converter to double up your focal length, but remember it will also double your F speed of the lens, as in a 70-200 F2.8 would become a 140-400 F5.6.

Taken at Oulton park last year with the above lens and camera:










Last years TT at Isle of Man:










And last year Isle of Man international Rally:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> As previously said, pre-focus on the tarmac at the point you want to photograph the car at.


On my 450d, i use the 'custom' function which assigns the '*' as the focus
button rather than focusing via the shutter button.

I keep my thumb on the * button & follow the car. The lens will keep focusing
& when im ready i press the shutter.

Its handy for grabbing a shot & then when the next car comes round, you can
get straight into focus ready for the next shot.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

hmmm... 70-200... I think the wife might notice that one...


----------

